# (14.06.2006)

## admin

[FONT=Tahoma]   ,   .    ,      ,     .  ,    ,       . -,    .             .     ,   ,    .  -  ,       ,  , - . .    ?   
 [FONT=Tahoma],   .     ,     .     ,  ,   . -    .   .    .
   5   ,  (), ,   (      )  , .     (    ).              [FONT=Tahoma] ,       ,    .   ,         .        .          ,   ..     ,    .   
 [FONT=Tahoma]  ,  ,      ---.   ,    ,       .  ,    . ,           ,         
 [FONT=Tahoma]  ,   7 ,      ,     ,       (    ).   
 [FONT=Tahoma]  ,             -  .

----------


## admin

[FONT=Tahoma]     6    [FONT=Tahoma]. , ,              .   10   .           .   .   ,        ,          .  ,     ,     ,  -    .  ,    .  ,    ,      .  [FONT=Tahoma]      [FONT=Tahoma]
   ,   . ,             [FONT=Tahoma].     .        ,  ,   .       .       , ,     (!!!)   .   .  
 [FONT=Tahoma],    ,          .     --,      .           .  ,        ,  ,  ,   [FONT=Tahoma]     ,   .   . ,  , .  ,  .   ,         - .       ,                 .  .  ,    (      )        .      [FONT=Tahoma]
          .      ,     . ,           .         , , ,             .      .      ,       .        (      ).  
 [FONT=Tahoma] .       8 .         ,  ,        .     .        , ,    ,    .      ,    .   
 [FONT=Tahoma]           -     .  ,        ,        ( ,     ).     .            .     ,  ,    5  (      ),  .    ,        80     100.     20 ,    .    .  [FONT=Tahoma]
[FONT=Tahoma]

----------


## admin

[FONT=Tahoma]     (5   ),    .     2-   2   5 .       ,    .     -.   -   ,      20.     ,    .   ,   25         .  ,         .     ,               !      
  [FONT=Tahoma]      .   ,     .           -.  ,      . ,   ,      ,   ,   .       .    ,    ,    .    ,      .       [FONT=Tahoma]
   , - !          .            .    ,             .      ! 
     [FONT=Tahoma]  ,  .   :   (),  ,        . ,   ,      ,      .      .           .   (.)  ,        .      ..            ,    .   !        [FONT=Tahoma]
     ,   .   .      ,               .   ,       ,     .   ,      .  
  [FONT=Tahoma]   .            .    ,  -        (- ).          -,       [FONT=Tahoma] .      .    ,           .    ,      .              !!! ,   .    , !!!    ,  .     ,   .     .      .

----------


## admin

[FONT=Tahoma]
  ,      ,        . ,      . ,  ,      .           ,      ,      .             .  , ,    .    .                   .   10    ,      .  [FONT=Tahoma]        [FONT=Tahoma]
       -   .          .              .        . ,     [FONT=Tahoma]        [FONT=Tahoma]
       .         ,       [FONT=Tahoma]Duracell [FONT=Tahoma]!              .        ,    .      ,   . ,     ?            [FONT=Tahoma]
.     5          , ,  .        ,    .         (          ).   30   .     ,    .  ,       !   
   [FONT=Tahoma]    .   .           . ,     ?!  ,     .   59     ..  !  .      . ,     ?   
   [FONT=Tahoma]    ,     .      !        -  .     .   !        .   , ,   . ,   .           .    ,  .       , ,  , ,   ! !  
   [FONT=Tahoma]   ,        .         .     ,     .  ,      ,       .  ,         .    ( 8 )    100      .  ,    
[FONT=Tahoma]

----------


## admin

[FONT=Tahoma]
          .    ,     .       ,    .  [FONT=Tahoma]         [FONT=Tahoma]
        ,          .   .    ! ,    ,    ,   .   .   .                . !       . ,        ,     .  
    [FONT=Tahoma]         .     !            6 .   !   
    [FONT=Tahoma]  ,  ,  , !    .   ,      .         !       ,      .    .  
    [FONT=Tahoma]     ,    .   ,        ,     .  - ,   .   ,      . .  .    .   ,   ,           ,  . ,    .     ,      -  -.  ,          !           .  ,   .        [FONT=Tahoma] 
-          .  .          .        ,   3 .      . 
       ,     .           .  
    [FONT=Tahoma]    .     17 .     .              .
     .        [FONT=Tahoma] 
  ,    -  .   .   ,   .       ,  . .     , - . .  .   .   .      ,    .     .      .   . .   . ,     .      . .  .     .   
    [FONT=Tahoma]  .    .      .    .   .            .     ,  ,       ,  .  ,          -  .  [FONT=Tahoma]
[FONT=Tahoma]

----------


## admin

[FONT=Tahoma] ,     .   ()     .  ,    . ,    .    ,  ,    .          .          [FONT=Tahoma]
    .       .   ,    .         !    .      .     [FONT=Tahoma] ,    .  .   
    [FONT=Tahoma]   -  .  .     ,        .  !   
    [FONT=Tahoma]  ,   ,   -  ( ,  ).    .      .      .     8 ,    -.     .  [FONT=Symbol] J [FONT=Tahoma] -       .     . ,       .       .    ,  .      ,        .   
    [FONT=Tahoma],    -    .   .    .      .          .  ,     . .    3 .       6      ! .       .   
    [FONT=Tahoma]    .    ,      .       ,    .        . ,   ,      . . .       !!! -.  __

----------


## laithemmer

...   !  
        :)

----------


## Ihor

!

----------

6  ? 0_

----------

> 6  ? 0_

    ,  2-

----------

2006  !    ,  .

----------

> 2006  !    ,  .

     6    ,

----------

